# Comment élargir la barre tout en haut ?



## hdaiforever (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pouvez vous me dire si c'est possible d'élargir la barre qui est tout en haut de l'iMac ?

Je la trouve un peu petite par rapport à l'écran, surtout que mon meuble relève le pied de mon 27" de 15cm par rapport au bureau, l'écran se trouve un peu trop haut par rapport à mon assise :hein:

Merci


----------



## nemrod22 (8 Novembre 2012)

Bon et bien tu peux mettre un ou deux coussins sur ton fauteuil...





...Je sais c'était facile :rose:


----------



## hdaiforever (8 Novembre 2012)

Ca ne répond pas à ma question


----------



## Scalounet (9 Novembre 2012)

Scier les pieds du meuble peut-être ?


----------



## hdaiforever (9 Novembre 2012)

Bon, on oubli cette histoire de positionnement d'écran, je vais me pencher dessus rapidement.

Peut on élargir la barre du haut ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2012)

non
désolé


----------



## hdaiforever (9 Novembre 2012)

Je pensais qu'avec une appli de tweak ...

Dommage


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Bon, on oubli cette histoire de positionnement d'écran, je vais me pencher dessus rapidement.
> 
> Peut on élargir la barre du haut ?




Si tu te penches dessus, tu vas être encore plus bas...................


Bon tu peux éventuellement rajouter une barre de la même couleur avec GeekTool, mais cela n'agrandira pas ton texte.


----------



## hdaiforever (11 Novembre 2012)

J'ai modifié mon bureau, maintenant l'imac est à la bonne position


----------



## ToucheDeClavier (9 Janvier 2013)

La solution est parfois si simple ..


----------

